# We're down 26" of snow



## uphillklimber (Feb 15, 2012)

x


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2012)

Mansfield snow stake is down about 1' compared to average and almost 2' to last year. And that is snow depth currently on the ground, not total snowfall.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2012)

What is this snow you speak of ?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2012)

Jan was 6 degrees warmer off the norm


----------



## Cheese (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't usually tune skis before every trip but this year the hard pack buffs off the edges after a day or two on the slopes.  All this filing might just bring a pair or two of skis to end of life this season.  Very sad ...


----------



## Method9455 (Feb 15, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Mansfield snow stake is down about 1' compared to average and almost 2' to last year. And that is snow depth currently on the ground, not total snowfall.



I feel like Mansfield isn't hurting as much as places at lower elevation. I'd love to have a snow stake equivalent elsewhere. Certainly in the flat land we're way shorter than that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2012)

kingslug said:


> What is this snow you speak of ?



Supposedly it's a six-pointed form of precipitation that's frozen to a solid. 

 Seems like a pretty far-fetched theory to me, so I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2012)

So probably the horrible question to ask but does this mean significantly early dates for the lifts to stop spinning towards the end of the season


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> So probably the horrible question to ask but does this mean significantly early dates for the lifts to stop spinning towards the end of the season


Concern I have is that, after vacation week, visits will trail off a lot more than usual.  I'm guessing the manmade snow will last a while, and I'm looking forward to some nice spring skiing as long as places don't cut their losses and close up early.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 15, 2012)

Trying to stay positive, but since December 11th, Sunapee has received a whopping 13" of snow.  Subtract for the rain that has fallen on the tail end of every storm, and they're probably in the negative :sad:.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> So probably the horrible question to ask but does this mean significantly early dates for the lifts to stop spinning towards the end of the season



My understanding is that most resorts purchase their insurance based on a fixed "end of season" date.  This is why many resorts will close with plenty of terrain open on a good year.  As for a season ending quickly, as long as the groomers can harvest snow from the parks to continue to cover the base of the resorts, they'll remain open till "end of season".


----------

